# يوتيوب يطرح ميزات جديدة



## paul iraqe (11 أكتوبر 2021)

أعلن يوتيوب عن العديد من الميزات الصوتية  الجديدة، تم طرح بعضها بالفعل بينما سيتم إطلاق البعض الآخر في الأشهر  المقبلة، وذلك وفقا لتقرير نشره موقع "تيك كرانش" (techcrunch).
 وأصبح بإمكان صانعي المحتوى تمكين  التسميات التوضيحية المباشرة (live auto-captions) لأي بث مباشر باللغة  الإنجليزية لتسهيل الوصول إلى اللايف ستريم. كانت هذه الميزة متاحة سابقًا  فقط لصانعي المحتوى الذين لديهم أكثر من ألف مشترك.
 ويخطط موقع يوتيوب  لتوسيع ميزة التسميات التوضيحية المباشرة (auto-captions)، لتشمل جميع  لغات التسميات التوضيحية الـ13 المدعومة في الأشهر المقبلة، وهي الهولندية  والإنجليزية والفرنسية والألمانية وكذلك الإندونيسية والإيطالية واليابانية  والكورية والبرتغالية، وأيضا الروسية والإسبانية والتركية والفيتنامية.

 وتختبر الشركة حاليًا أيضا القدرة على إضافة مسارات صوتية متعددة على  مقاطع الفيديو للمساعدة في توفير صوت متعدد اللغات للجمهور الدولي جنبًا  إلى جنب مع الصوت الوصفي للأشخاص الذين يعانون من إعاقة بصرية. الميزة  متاحة حاليا لمجموعة صغيرة من صناع المحتوى، ويخطط يوتيوب لطرح الميزة على نطاق أوسع في الربع المقبل من العام.
 وسيقوم يوتيوب أيضا بطرح الترجمة التلقائية باللغات المدعومة على أندرويد (Android) و"آي أو إس" (iOS) في وقت لاحق من هذا العام. الميزة متاحة حاليًا فقط على إصدار سطح المكتب.

 علاوة على ذلك، يخطط يوتيوب لمنح المستخدمين خيار البحث من خلال النصوص على "أندرويد" و"آي أو إس".

 وفي وقت لاحق من هذا العام، سيختبر يوتيوب قدرة المستخدمين على البحث عن كلمات رئيسية محددة ضمن النصوص على الهاتف المحمول.


----------

